# raftguide-kayaker wanted mid june Guatemala



## pescador (Sep 28, 2006)

please send CV and photo to: [email protected]

look at: Guatemala Adventure rafting Day Trips and remote 2 Day Expedition-trips on the beautiful river Cahabón and El Retiro Lodge

pescador


----------

